# X 71 zum Hammerpreis



## Anglerboard-Team (14. November 2002)

Sollte sich niemand entgehen lassen, der daran denkt ein Echolot zu kaufen.
Zu dem Preis, das kommt so schnell nicht wieder!!!!!

Lowrance X71 für nur 299,00 Euro!!!!!!!!!
Solange der Vorrat reicht!! 
X71 RADIKAL GESENKT
plus WINTERAKTION:BEIM KAUF EINES LOWRANCE X71 ERHALTEN SIE 
EINEN SPX-GESCHWINDIGKEITSGEBER GRATIS DAZU!


----------



## Albatros (14. November 2002)

Tja, das ist wohl der absolute Hammer  :z Wer da nicht kauft und erst bis zum Sommer wartet, ist selber Schuld


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. November 2002)

:q Die hätten aber dazuschreiben sollen daß es das Angebot im Top - Shop gibt!! :q  :q 
Dort hab ich es jedenfalls gefunden

PS: Da Albatros aus der Bootsbranche kommt und sich auskennt, werd ich mit bestellen wohl nix falsch machen :m


----------



## Kunze (14. November 2002)

Hallo! Spitzenpreis - da gibts nichts zu meckern. #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (14. November 2002)

Das ist ja der Hammer. Das gibs bestimmt nie wieder günstiger. Ich werd schwach!


----------



## Albatros (14. November 2002)

Hallo Thomas#h

ne, daß ist unmöglich, bei dem Preis kannste einfach nichts falsch machen  :z  Zu dem Preis gibt es dann ja auch noch den Geschwindigkeitsgeber dazu und falls Du ihn nicht gebrauchen kannst, kannste ihn wieder bei eBay verhökern. Lt. meiner Erfahrung bringt er so um die 25 - 30€, ist aber nicht verbindlich


----------



## Hamwe (14. November 2002)

Moin!   Habe gerade das Echolot bestellt aber noch keine Bestätigungs E-Mail bekommen. Woher weiß ich jetzt ob meine Bestellung auch angekommen ist???
 :z Gruß Hamwe  :z


----------



## Albatros (14. November 2002)

ich denke mal, die bekommste Morgen


----------



## Guen (14. November 2002)

Hallo ,ist das Echi Portabel und komplett ?Das heist mit Geber und Akku ?

Gruss Guen


----------



## Albatros (14. November 2002)

Hi Guen,

ne für den Preis nicht. Glaube dann kostet es 369€!
Ist aber für ca. 40€ weniger umbaubar. Akku bei eBay ersteigern, Saugnapfhalterung bei Askari kaufen und schon ist es portabel. Bei der portablen Version ist glaube ich der Geschwindigkeitssensor auch nicht enthalten. Also so oder so, immer als Festgerät kaufen, das kommt günstiger


----------



## Guen (14. November 2002)

Naja !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (15. November 2002)

Moin!
Ich habs mir eben auch bestellt. :z Bei dem Preis muß mann ja einfach zuschlagen. Ich habe übrigens die Portable Version mit Akku und Ladegerät bestellt. Anders kann ich das nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Kalle25 (15. November 2002)

Hm, ich glaube, ich frage mal meine Frau, ob wir uns nicht das Gerät anstelle von Weihnachtsgeschenken zusammen kaufen wollen.  :q


----------



## schroe (15. November 2002)

Schade,

haben uns vor 14 Tagen das X91 hier im Shop bestellt. Hätt ichs gewußt, dass X71 wäre für 299 Euro die erste Wahl gewesen.
Egal, bin für 399,-/X91 sehr, sehr zufrieden :m


----------



## Angelwebshop (15. November 2002)

Hi Männers,

ich weiß aber wo die 71 er noch Preiswerter sind.


----------



## Kalle25 (15. November 2002)

Dafür ist aber auch der Lieferumfang geringer.


----------



## Angelwebshop (16. November 2002)

@kalle25,

der Lieferumfang ist der selbe, da bin ich mir ganz sicher


----------



## Klausi2000 (16. November 2002)

Moin Herbert,

nur als Nachfrage, auf deiner Seite:
https://ssl.kundenserver.de/s38335233.einsundeinsshop.de



> Lieferumfang:
> Anzeigegerät mit Halterung für Aufbaumontage am Boot (Gerät zum Diebstahlschutz von der Halterung abnehmbar).
> Echolotgeber HST-WSX Sendewinkel 60° mit Niro-Halterung zur Festmontage außen am Bootsrumpf und 6 Meter Verbindungkabel. Der Geber kann prinzipiell bei einwandigen GFK / Polyesterrümpfen bis 1 cm Rumpfstärke auch auf der Rumpfinnenseite auflaminiert werden. Stromkabel mit Sicherung und 2 offenen Litzen für Plus und Minus. Deutschsprachige Bedienungsanleitung. Lowrance ECHOLOTTUTORIUM (Basiswissen Echolote)
> 
> ...



Da ist aber der SPX-GESCHWINDIGKEITSGEBER noch nicht dabei ... oder hab ich dies nur übersehen ??

Viele Grüße,

Klausi


----------



## Angelwebshop (16. November 2002)

@Klausi2000,


> Lieferumfang: X71, Heckgeber mit Temperatursensor und Logsensor



Logsensor ist dabei.


----------



## Klausi2000 (16. November 2002)

Jetzt hab ich es gefunden, dann ist deine Seite aber ein wenig unübersichtlich ... denn du hast auf der Startseite den kleinen Link zur Novemberaktion, wenn ich aber normal die Echolote und dann das X71 anklicke ist der Lieferumfang anders ... so wie ich es oben zitiert hab ... vielleicht - ich will mich ja nicht einmischen  - solltest du auf den &quot;normalen&quot; Echolotseiten auf die Novemberaktion hinweisen, sonst findet der interessierte User die Aktion gar nicht ....

Klausi


----------



## Angelwebshop (16. November 2002)

@Klausi2000,

wo Du recht hast, hast Du recht, das wird alsbald geändert.

Danke Dir für den Hinweis, manchmal sieht man vor lauter Wald keine Bäume mehr.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. November 2002)

Letztlich egal ws billiger ist: 
Der Angler hat seinen Vorteil!!!!!!

Danke an AB und Angelwebshop für gute Konditionen für Angler!!!!!


----------



## schroe (16. November 2002)

Hat sich zum Positiven erledigt


----------



## Holx (16. November 2002)

Hey Herbert,

schaue mir Deine ganze Geschichte schon ein Weilchen aus der Ferne an. Wenn ich jetzt Deine X71 Preise sehe, die offensichtlich eine Reaktion auf die Aktion des Top Shops sind frage ich mich ob Du Deine Kunden nicht eine Zeitlang ganz schön gerollt hast? Nennt man so was Gewinnoptimierung? 

C ya 


Holx


P.S. Die Jungs haben über Salmo Wobbler gechattet und wollten keine &quot;Werbung&quot; für Rassellures!


----------



## Angelwebshop (17. November 2002)

@ Holx,

Ich finde es einfach unverschämt Von Dir mir vorzuwerfen ich würde meine Kunden rollen.

Zur Zeit läuft eine Aktion von Lowrance, wo den Händlern 
diese Geräte um über 100 Euro preiswerter angeboten werden.
Diese Aktion ist auf den November 2002 begrenzt.

Ich gebe meinen besseren Einkaufpreis nur an meine Kunden weiter. 

Ob man das als &quot; Gerollt &quot; bezeichnen kann, weis ich nicht. 

Bevor man jedoch solche Postings loslässt, sollte man sich erst einmal schlau machen. 

Gruß

Herbert
I


----------



## Petermaennchen (17. November 2002)

Is doch cool wenn der AWS Geld dazugibt um konkurenzfähig zu sein ... :k

Und unverschämt finde ich es auch ... sich einfach in die kapitalistische Preisfindung einmischen zu wollen ... sowas regelt der Markt ... *kopfschüttel*

Gruss,
Petermaennchen


----------



## Angelcenter Potsdam (17. November 2002)

Werter Geschäftskollege vom Angelwebshop,
es ist an der Zeit, Ihnen die Geschehnisse der letzten Zeit ins Gedächtnis zu rufen und richtig zu stellen.
Vor einigen Wochen unterbreitete Lowrance seinen Händlern das Angebot X-71 Echolote mit einem Händlernachlaß zu erwerben.
Anstatt sich nun im Interesse Ihrer Kunden an dieser Aktion zu beteiligen, haben Sie folgenden, mir nicht nachvollziehbaren Weg beschritten: 
Sie &quot;heulten&quot; sich unter anderem bei den Distributoren und beim Lowrance-Europamanagement aus und versuchten die verschiedenen Parteien gegeneinander auszuspielen. 
Wie begrenzt Ihre Erfolgsaussichten dabei waren, haben Sie schnell erfahren müssen. Ihnen wurde mitgeteilt, daß es sich dabei um eine kundenorientierte und zeitlich begrenzte Aktion handelt.
Ihre Argumente diesen Sonderverkauf zu unterbinden, waren unter anderem, daß kein Händler die Preise halten kann und ein Preisverriß stattfindet. 
Interessantes Argument- da Sie ja angeblich dasselbe Angebot wahrgenommen haben...
Jedenfalls haben wir dieses Angebot genutzt und im Anglerboard offeriert. Sie zu dieser Zeit nicht.
Wobei zu vermuten ist, daß Sie Rabatte nicht weiterleiten oder sich vielmehr nicht an dieser Aktion beteiligt haben.
Uns wundert sehr, daß Sie nunmehr die gleichen Argumente (wie die Rabattweitergabe an Kunden)benutzen, die Sie zu Beginn unserer Aktion als besonderes Ärgernis herausgestellt haben und auch Gegenstand Ihrer Beschwerde war.
Entweder dauert es bei Ihnen etwas länger bis der Groschen fällt oder unsere Argumente waren nicht so falsch wie von Ihnen dargestellt.
Vorschlag von uns: Bevor Sie sich das nächste Mal in die Geschäftspolitik anderer einmischen und &quot;Probleme&quot; auf diese intrigante Weise versuchen zu lösen, reden Sie doch direkt mit uns...
P.S. Was denken eigentlich die anderen Händler, mit denen Sie noch vor wenigen Tagen versucht haben unsere Aktion zu verhindern, über Ihre Novemberaktion? Die, wie wir beide wissen, jeglicher kaufmännischen Grundlage entbehrt.
P.P.S. Aber Ihre Händlerqualitäten zeigen sich schon darin, daß Sie finanzielle Interna von Lowrance öffentlich ausbreiten, die meines Wissens nach auch noch falsch sind.

Ihr Angelcenter-Potsdam


----------



## Holx (17. November 2002)

Hey Herbert,

bevor ich dieses Posting erstellt habe, hatte ich genug Zeit mich schlau zu machen.
Sonst hätte ich Dich nicht gefragt. 

C ya

Holx


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. November 2002)

Herzlich willkommen im Anglerboard Angelcenter Potsdam.  #h


----------



## Kunze (17. November 2002)

[ALIGN=left]Hallo![/ALIGN]  [ALIGN=left]Auch von mir [/ALIGN] ein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 on Board. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2002)

Willkommen an Board, Angelcenter Potsdam


----------



## Istvan (17. November 2002)

Willkommen Petermaennchen & AC Potsdam! :m 

Istvan


----------



## Guen (17. November 2002)

Willkommen im Board Angelcenter Potsdam  :m !

Gruss Guen


----------



## wolle (17. November 2002)

Hallo ANGELCENTER POTSDAM
Gruß
Wolle


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (17. November 2002)

*oha*

Willkommen Petermaennchen & AC Potsdam  #h


----------



## Franky (17. November 2002)

Willkommen an Board, AC Potsdam und Petermännchen


----------



## Tiffy (17. November 2002)

Willkommen Petermaennchen & AC Potsdam  :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (17. November 2002)

Hallo Petermännchen, auch Dir herzlich willkommen!!!!!!


----------



## Klausi (17. November 2002)

Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen in Anglerboard. @Petermännchen und AC Potsdam. Viel Spass. #h


----------



## Angelcenter Potsdam (18. November 2002)

Vielen Dank für die Willkommensgrüße!  #h


----------



## Kalle25 (18. November 2002)

Auch von mir noch ein herzliches Wilkkomen an Petermännchen und an das Angelcenter Potsdam. Auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit  :m


----------



## Achim_68 (18. November 2002)

Na dann will ich mal nicht hinterherhängen -- Grüsse an das Angelcenter Potsdam und das Petermännchen! Willkommen an Board


----------



## Rotauge (18. November 2002)

@Angelwebshop: Was sind das denn für Methoden? Aber das soll jeder potentielle Kunde selber für sich entscheiden. Er wird schon den richtigen Entschluss treffen.


----------



## Andreas Michael (18. November 2002)

Auch ich schliess mich mal mit an und begrüße Euch hier im Anglerboard, AC Potsdamm und Petermännchen!!!!


----------



## Albatros (18. November 2002)

Hi Petermaenchen und AC Potsdam#h

auch von mir ein herzliches Willkommen und auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit hier im Board :m


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. November 2002)

Und nun auch von mir noch ein *Welcome on Board* Petermaennchen und AC-Potsdam.

 :z Wir freuen uns auf eine gute Zusammenarbeit. :z


----------



## havkat (18. November 2002)

Von mir auch!  :m


----------



## wodibo (18. November 2002)

Ich auch, ich auch :z  :m


----------



## schroe (18. November 2002)

Von mir auch :m .


----------



## Hamwe (18. November 2002)

Moin!   Von mir auch ein herzliches Willkommen! :m 
 :z Gruß Hamwe:z


----------



## Laksos (18. November 2002)

Ich finde im Moment nicht viele andere passende Vokabeln dafür als meine Vorposter, also noch einmal auf&acute;s neue:

Willkommen petermaennchen und Angelcenter Potsdamm!!!!!! :m


----------



## Petermaennchen (19. November 2002)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Welcomes ... 

Petermaennchen


----------



## Holx (19. November 2002)

Von mir auch eine tiefe Verneigung vor AC Potsdam und Petermännchen

c ya

Holx

#g


----------



## el.perca (19. November 2002)

Dies ist ja eine wahre Begrüßungs-Orgie   
Auch von mir ein Willkommen an Board Petermännchen und AC Potsdamm.


----------



## Knurrhahn (19. November 2002)

Hi Angelcenter Potsdam!
Als Kunde von dir,gibt es auch von mir ein herzliches
Willkommen!
Gruss Knurrhahn!


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (19. November 2002)

:m huhu :m 

Auf dass uns eurer Beiträge genauso helfen, wie euch unsere#6 

Tschja, das Board, wächst und wächst... und das is gut so.


----------



## Michel (19. November 2002)

hier wird einfach so ein Schreiben reingesetzt und darauf gibts so eine Begrüßungsorgie, finde das irgendwie unpassend bevor man nich die andere Seite gehört an.


----------



## Mühle (19. November 2002)

Ich warte auch erst mal ab.
Irgendwie ist mir dieser &quot;Konkurrenzkampf&quot; etwas suspekt bis dato!

Gruß Mühle


----------



## Ossipeter (19. November 2002)

Wer zu spät kommt, den bestraft das Leben,
wer zu früh kommt, den bestrafen die Frauen


----------



## silentwatcher (19. November 2002)

Ooh, kritische Stimmen zu dieser Begrüssungsorgie? :q


----------



## schroe (19. November 2002)

Hi,

meine Begrüßung möchte ich neutral, bezogen auf die vorausgehenden Postings verstanden wissen.

Werd mich hüten irgendeine Partei zu ergreifen.

Hab mit beiden hervorragende Erfahrungen gemacht und war/bin bei beiden sehr zufriedener Kunde.

Soviel zu meiner Intention  .

Wer zwischen den Zeilen lesen will, der möge es tun. Bitte aber nichts in den Mund legen was weder gesagt noch gemeint war. #h


----------



## Tiffy (19. November 2002)

Da sacht man höflich guten Tach....und dann das hier #d


----------



## Michel (19. November 2002)

seid doch nich so sensibel  :q , das neue Member hat auch nich freundlich guten Tag gesagt, das soll um gottes willen keine Kritik sein, sondern nur eine Feststellung. Ich wunderte mich nur weil sonst neue Mitglieder selten so stürmisch begrüßt werden, wenn ihr grüßen wollt könnt ihr doch grüßen ich habe nichts dagegen, dass steht mir auch gar nicht zu, nur bin ich eben der Meinung, dass das an dieser Stelle nich unbegingt so angebracht war. Das ist wie gesagt Meine Meinung und die wollte ich hier mal äußern. Wahrscheinlich haben viele auch gar nicht mehr das Schreiben durchgelesen und sich dem Gruß einfach angeschlossen.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. November 2002)

> Wahrscheinlich haben viele auch gar nicht mehr das Schreiben durchgelesen und sich dem Gruß einfach angeschlossen.


So wirds wohl sein Michel!


----------



## Kunze (19. November 2002)

> meine Begrüßung möchte ich neutral, bezogen auf die vorausgehenden Postings verstanden wissen.


 Kann auch ich voll und ganz unterschreiben. :m  #h  PS: Bei mir wird generell jeder neue Member, sofern ich es gleich merke oder ein Posting abgebe, begrüßt. Für mich eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## schroe (19. November 2002)

@Michel, @ Lengalenga,

ist auch richtig, war vielleicht der falsche Thread für eine Begrüßung #t .
Wollte nur nochmal klarstellen, dass ich mich da heraushalte und keine &quot;stimmung&quot; machen wollte #t .
Sorry wenn das so rüberkam. #t


----------



## wolle (19. November 2002)

ich wurde freundlich im AB aufgenommen und werde mit 
neulingen genauso verfahren,egal wer es ist oder was er 
gerade geschrieben hat.es ist für mich eine begrüßung und
keine stellungsnahme.
gruß
Wolle :s


----------



## Pfiffi4773 (20. November 2002)

> Der Angelwebshop hat jedenfalls einigen Membern schon ordentlich Hilfe geleistet in Sachen Norwegen und diese Lorbeeren müssen sich andere erst verdienen.


Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen!
Trotzdem freue ich mich über jedes neue Member!


----------



## Bellyboatangler (20. November 2002)

Ich sage dazu nur der Markt regelt das schon. Wettbewerb ist immer gut und davor können wir uns im AB auch nicht verschliessen! Vielleicht wird das X71 dann hier auch noch billiger.  :z Ansonsten beim Angelwebshop kaufen. Günstiger ist es da jedenfalls! Ich persönlich würde da lieber das Eagle Abu von Blinker bzw Angelwoche(hat mehr Leistung) oder sogar das X-91 vorziehen! Auch wenn es 100 € teurer ist. Man kauft sich ja nicht jeden Tag ein Echolot!!!


----------



## Guen (20. November 2002)

Ihr habt Sorgen  !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Rotauge (20. November 2002)

Hi,

natürlich regelt das der Markt, das ist für uns Verbraucher auch gut so. Aber was mir nicht gefällt ist, das sich zwei Anbieter des Anglerboardes auf diese Art und Weise beharken.

So, das wars jetzt von mir zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Tinsen (20. November 2002)

..mir gefällts ! :m 

Ring frei.


----------

